# Carbon Marine  Inquires...



## CarbonMarineJason (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello,

I just wanted to let everyone know I will be representing Carbon Marine on all of the forums.
and wanted to give my email/phone out to everyone here on the Microskiff forums. We appreciate all of your support,suggestions,and criticisms on our product.
If you would like to contact me, my email and phone number is as follows...


Float Shallower,
Jason Dozier
Carbon Marine

Carbon Fiber Boat Accessories
Lighter Boats Catch More Fish

813.956.5357 Mobile
[email protected]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, since you're new, you're buying.
I'll have a carbonated water on the rocks, with a slice of lime.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Carbon Marine Inquires...*

Where are my rod holders...


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> Where are my rod holders...



yeah. I have been checking my mail everyday and guess what? NO ROD HOLDERS!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Carbon Marine Inquires...*

Welcome, does this mean you will be taking the usual ribbing for Joe too? ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Carbon Marine Inquires...*

can i call jason any time of the night like we do joe, tom, and curtis


----------



## CarbonMarineJason (Aug 21, 2008)

Joe says the rod holders are next in line for him to be made.
Yes I can handle any and all "ribbing."
And you can call me anytime you would want your phone to ring. lol
Unless it is to invite me to some dock fishing. ;D


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Jason Shilla has arrived. Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is carbon Jason??And what I want to know is if I get some carbon fiber products will I really catch more fish???Here is one for ya Carbon Jason!!!! [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Who is carbon Jason??And what I want to know is if I get some carbon fiber products will I really catch more fish???Here is one for ya Carbon Jason!!!! [smiley=devil10.gif]


Geoff, you still fishing with bamboo rods then?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea ,I got a 8wt bamboo thing I need some help with to!


----------



## CarbonMarineJason (Aug 21, 2008)

I am "Skiffangler" from the other forums yes ""lighter boats catch more fish"."
Jasonshilla has arrived!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Prove it!Little shilla


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Prove it!Little shilla



That's one thing Jason isn't is "little"  ;D

Jason you're every where..


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I needed help (in many ways ). Jason has been great. I got to a point calls were accumulating in my voice mail and email faster than I could return them. Thanks Jason. Welcome to Carbon Marine. Good Job.

As for the "little thing" Jason and I are like the Jolly Green Gaint and Sprout. Jason can hold his own.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Joe or Jason. I was thinking about how nice it would be to have a fly box made from carbon fiber. What do you think??? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.carbonflybox.com/608_002.htm


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I saw those already. Thought $65.00 was a little expensive. Didnt know if he could make them cheaper.


----------



## CarbonMarineJason (Aug 21, 2008)

I will ask Joe about them.
You know him he likes building things better,yet some how cheaper.


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys this thread kinda dropped off a while ago but I gotta ask... Are there any updates on the carbon fiber rod holders???? I checked out your website and you guys have made some really amazing things with carbon fiber!!! Very impressive!!!

Cheers

Dave


----------

